# Gifts from a friend



## CWS (Feb 1, 2020)

A friend of mine has to sale his property. He has a 3 story shop and has been a wood collector (HORADER) for many years. I was in his shop today and he has to get rid of almost all of his wood. He gave me 10 boxes of veneer and a bunch wood blocks of all kinds. Holly, camphor, butternut, ebony, box elder, Norfolk pine among other odds and end pieces. I am going back Monday for another load and help him move some things to another

 

 . I feel bad for him but sometimes life gets in the way.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Sincere 3


----------



## Tony (Feb 1, 2020)

Sucks for him but good for you!


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 2, 2020)

CWS said:


> A friend of mine has to sale his property. He has a 3 story shop and has been a wood collector (HORADER) for many years. I was in his shop today and he has to get rid of almost all of his wood. He gave me 10 boxes of veneer and a bunch wood blocks of all kinds. Holly, camphor, butternut, ebony, box elder, Norfolk pine among other odds and end pieces. I am going back Monday for another load and help him move some things to anotherView attachment 178884 View attachment 178883 . I feel bad for him but sometimes life gets in the way.


Wow! What a windfall for you! So very cool! I do feel for your friend -- I helped a guy about a month ago that had to give up woodworking entirely due to ALS. Not fun being on that end! Congrats to you! Chuck


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 2, 2020)

I wanna be his friend!


----------



## CWS (Feb 2, 2020)

barry richardson said:


> I wanna be his friend!


He is a great friend


----------

